# Xin review về khám chuyên sâu sản phụ khoa- bệnh viện phụ sản Hà Nội.



## AnhKS (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Em theo ck mới chuyển từ Sài Gòn ra Hà Nội, thuê nhà Nguyễn Chí Thanh, vk ck em lấy nhau cũng ngót nghét năm nay mà chưa có con, em đợt này thấy đau vùng chậu, và khí hư ra nhiều cũng hơi lo muốn tìm chỗ khám, Trước ở SG thì không sao ra HN em không rành lắm, Muốn tìm chỗ uy tín để thăm khám, em thấy gần nhà có BV phụ sản không rõ vô đó khám ntn, có mẹ nào có kn vụ này tư vấn cho em với!!!


----------



## bienxanhduong (28 Tháng năm 2018)

chuyện phụ nữ thì vô phụ sản là đúng rồi còn gì nữa ạ


----------



## VNAPharm (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Mới có 1 năm chưa có bé thì chưa đáng lo lắm đâu bạn.
bạn chú ý giữ tinh thần thoải mái nhé. Stress cũng là nguyên nhân khiến khó thụ thai đó
Còn nghe bạn nói là đau vùng chậu với ra khí hư thì có thể bạn bị viêm nhiễm hoặc có bệnh lý về phụ khoa rồi
Bạn đi khám đi nhé


----------



## AnhKS (28 Tháng năm 2018)

xuantocdoo đã viết:


> Nếu ở Nguyễn Chí Thanh thì mn có thể vào Phụ Sản Hà Nội nhé. Vào thẳng khoa chuyên sâu về sản phụ khoa. Đường đi thì tra google map hoặc k thì hỏi mọi người quanh đó hầu như ai cũng biết í


Dạ vâng, em cảm ơn chị ạ. K biết bên đó khám chữa ntn chị nhỉ. Em muốn xin review ạ.


----------



## trangchese (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Khoa chuyên sâu đó nằm ở đâu trong phụ sản Hà Nội đó ạ. Em mấy lần vô bv thăm bà đẻ nhưng chưa đi thăm khám ở đó bao h nên k rõ. Vừa hay cũng muốn đi khám vì dạo này cái chuyện ấy nó k ổn. Cho em hóng ké nhé mn


----------



## Igymfitness (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Em khám ở khoa đó tốt em nhé. Thứ nhất là vì nó là khoa chuyên sâu trong 1 bệnh viện đầu ngành về phụ sản. Thứ 2 là gần đây khoa này cũng đc nhiều mẹ tin tưởng khám chữa ở đây. Riêng bản thân mình thấy đôi ngũ y bs tay nghề cao, có chuyên môn. Và em cũng ở ngay gần đó nữa, đi khám hay đi theo dõi điều trị thì cũng rất là tiện đường


----------



## BeoHeoNH (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Chị em cho mình hóng ké với. Mình ở tỉnh, cũng muốn lên HN thăm khám phụ khoa và thăm khám tổng quát trc khi theo chồng bỏ cuộc chơi nè


----------



## Lybetyn (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Tốt hay không thì cứ đến khám thử 1 lần là biết ngay mà
Tốt thì lại quay lại
K tốt thì thôi
Gần thế đi có mấy bước chân thì xoăn phải sáo


----------



## Mẹ Bé Hoàng Gia (31 Tháng năm 2018)

heybaby đã viết:


> Các chị em cho em hỏi với, Phụ sản Hà Nội ở chỗ nào nhỉ. Ở Đê La Thành hay ở Tràng Thi nhỉ.


Trời, sao lại nhầm lẫn thế mn.
Phụ sản HN ở 929 La Thành í. Mình đến đo thì đi đc 2 dường nhé. 1 đường thì đi đường La Thành, còn k thì đường Chùa Láng vào cũng đc.


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Mình có lưu số đặt khám chuyên về sản phụ khoa và sơ sinh của bệnh viện đó đây. Cần thì pm mình cho nhé


Chị có số ạ. Ui may quá, chị cho em xin với ạ.


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

xuantocdoo đã viết:


> Em yên tâm là phụ sản Hn là bệnh viện về sản phụ khoa có tiếng, nằm trong top đầu các bệnh viện chuyên về sản phụ khoa và sơ sinh rồi mà em. Người ta làm việc có trách nhiệm, uy tín thì mới được lòng nhiều người bệnh đến khám và điều trị, đúng không?


Hihi dạ vâng, em cảm ơn chị ạ


----------



## Hancun (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Gớm 2 vợ chồng dắt nhau đi đổi gió đó đây là có khi lại sinh đôi luôn ấy chứ.
thoải mái lên em gái
2 vc cứ ăn uống khoa học, sinh hoạt điều độ
rồi bé con sẽ sớm đến với 2 vc thôi


----------



## Xedapdientailg (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Vào đó khám cần mang theo hay chuẩn bị những gì nhỉ, mn biết k.


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Hancun đã viết:


> Gớm 2 vợ chồng dắt nhau đi đổi gió đó đây là có khi lại sinh đôi luôn ấy chứ.
> thoải mái lên em gái
> 2 vc cứ ăn uống khoa học, sinh hoạt điều độ
> rồi bé con sẽ sớm đến với 2 vc thôi


hihi nhà em vc son nên cũng đổi gió liên tục đấy ạ.Chỉ trừ đợt nào nghèo thì phải chiu. Chứ anh nhà em là ham lắm


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

rebecar đã viết:


> Đau vùng chậu và ra nhiều khi hư  à em. 1 năm chưa có con nữa thì em đi khám sớm đi. Chị sợ có thể do em bị viêm nhiễm nặng làm cho mình khó có con đấy. Đấy là trường hợp nhẹ nhất. Còn những nguy cơ khác nữa nghiêm trọng hơn thì càng phải đi khám để phát hiện càng sớm càng tốt. Nếu em đang phân vân khám ở khoa chuyên sâu của sản HN thì k phải phân vân gì đâu. Bên đó làm tốt. Em đi khám sớm đi chứ để lâu khó chữa lắm em.


Hic nghe sợ quá chị. Viêm nhiễm thôi mà cũng khó có con đc cơ ạ. Trc em cứ nghĩ nó đơn giản 
Thôi em quyết tâm đi khám, hỏi han tìm hiểu kĩ okie là đi khám luôn.


----------



## ga36 (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Bệnh nào rồi cũng sẽ qua
Ăn gà 36 là nhà đông con


----------



## nhoxquy03 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Xedapdientailg đã viết:


> Vào đó khám cần mang theo hay chuẩn bị những gì nhỉ, mn biết k.


Thường thì nếu có bảo hiểm thì mang theo bảo hiểm này. Mang theo tiền này. và nhớ mang đầy đủ cái chỗ ấy ấy để ngta khám nữa     Còn ở khoa đó thì họ cũng có đủ các thiết bị, nếu lần đầu khám ở đó thì họ sẽ phát sổ khám cho, nếu từng khám ở đó rồi thì mang theo sổ khám lần trc đi để bs tiện theo dõi. Ơ à mà bên đó họ có làm hồ sơ bệnh án mà nhỉ. Nên là mình đến đó đọc tên tuổi là bs sẽ nắm đc ngay lịch sử bệnh án của mình rồi í. hiện đại lắm


----------



## Sylvan Learning (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

ga36 đã viết:


> Bệnh nào rồi cũng sẽ qua
> Ăn gà 36 là nhà đông con


Thế ăn gà 36 xong có khỏi đc ung thư zdu' hok nè


----------



## ga36 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ăn gà mà chữa đc ung thư thì gà của tôi nó phải đắt hơn kim cương đấy bà :>


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Sylvan Learning đã viết:


> Thế ăn gà 36 xong có khỏi đc ung thư zdu' hok nè





ga36 đã viết:


> Ăn gà mà chữa đc ung thư thì gà của tôi nó phải đắt hơn kim cương đấy bà :>


Cm chém nhau buồn cười quá đê ^^
Ung thư zdu' mà k đi khám ngay và luôn, thì có ăn gà hầm kim cương cũng k giải quyết đc zề đâu các má ))) 
Ung thư dzu' mà phát hiện muộn là nhanh đi ngắm gà khỏa thân bán chuối cả nải lắm
Thôi, tối tối đều đều nhờ ck sờ nắn ktra cho, rồi định kì đi khám bs cũng ktra cho
chứ đời còn dài, gà còn nhiều, cố sống lâu mà hưởng )


----------



## BeoHeoNH (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

@chị troublemaker: Em chưa tiêm hpv ạ. Em tính đi khám tổng quát trc khi lấy ck cho yên tâm, xong tiện ở đó có tiêm thì em cũng tiêm luôn. Tiêm xong đến ngày về nhà ck là vừa. Vì quê em k có chỗ tiêm hpv nên giờ em vẫn chưa tiêm đc í ạ


----------



## trangchese (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Sam_Koligin đã viết:


> mn có p Ngọc Trinh vòng eo 56 vòng mông căng mọng ko mà đòi vào ra như Hoàng Kiều


Gớm, chị em cháu mà mông má vào thì thua gì Nữ hoàng nội y đâu ạ :*>


Quốc Bình Auto đã viết:


> D  Ngọc Trinh tuổi j


Dạ Ngọc Trinh tuổi con Rồng ạ


----------



## BeoHeoNH (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

troublemaker đã viết:


> À thế thì tiêm luôn ở khoa chuyên sâu của sản HN í ạ. Họ có tư vấn này, xong khám tổng quát này, rồi khám sàng lọc ung thư vú, ung thư cổ tử cung, với cả cũng tiêm phòng ung thử cổ tử cung hpv luôn mà. 1 công lên HN thì khám rồi tiêm luôn đi ạ


 Em vừa gọi đặt khám rồi ạ. Sáng thứ 2 em lên khám xong nếu tiêm đc thì em tiêm luôn  em cảm ơn chị ạ


----------



## iService.hanoi (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

nhà gần đó thì đến đó khám là hợp lý rồi còn chi 
bị dấu hiệu đó 
cộng với 1 năm chưa có bé
mn đi khám đi ạ để lâu khó chữa


----------



## AnhKS (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Dạ em cảm ơn các mẹ,các chị em nhiều nhiều ạ. Cảm ơn các mẹ đã tư vấn và cả vào chém gió bay nóc top em luôn ))) Hôm nay cuối tuần rồi, để sang tuần em qua đó khám ạ. Em cảm ơn cm lần nữa nha ^^


----------

